# Declawing Cats



## Melkor (Jul 21, 2017)

A lot of my social media has been flooded by posts regarding declawing cats.

The practice involves cutting off the top joint of a cat's paws using either surgical tools or--more recently--lasers. The procedure is akin to cutting off your finger down to the first knuckle--the joint just below the beginning of  your fingernail.

Issues arise after this procedure such as litter box problems, and medical problems such as "pain in the paw, infection, tissue necrosis (tissue death), lameness, and back pain."



Spoiler: Medical diagram












According to the "Declawing practices" section on the wikipedia article,


> Laws and policies governing onychectomy vary around the world. For example, many European countries prohibit or significantly restrict the practice, as do Australia, New Zealand, Japan, and Turkey. It is banned in at least 22 countries. The list below gives an overview of the situation in different parts of the world.



I'm strongly against declawing cats. There are more humane options such as getting more scratching posts, training them to use them by redirecting and rewarding them. There are even claw caps to put on their claws, and the caps come with non-toxic glue to put them on.

The practice does more harm than good, in my opinion. What do you guys think?


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a disgusting practice and if you can't handle a cat's claws or scratching habits, you shouldn't own one.


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 21, 2017)

Blatant animal mutilation. If you want an image of what declawing essentially entails, look at your nails, then imagine somebody snipping your fingers off to just above the quick. You're welcome.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 21, 2017)

Simple Solution: No, it should be outloawed end of story. If you can't deal with a cat's claws, then you should not have a cat.


----------



## Golly (Jul 21, 2017)

It's not worth it. Not only does it complicate life for the cat, it puts them in serious danger if they ever get outside. I don't get why an owner would essentially remove their pet's final defense in an emergency situation.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Jul 21, 2017)

My girlfriend wants to put pretty pink claw covers on our cat which I contest as just as unconscionable.


----------



## Melkor (Jul 21, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> My girlfriend wants to put pretty pink claw covers on our cat which I contest as just as unconscionable.


The covers aren't a bad thing. It's fine if they're swallowed and the glue used is non-toxic. Sure, it looks tacky, but I'd use those rather than declaw the cat.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jul 21, 2017)

I own a rescue cat who was declawed by the neglectful previous owners. Spent her entire life in an apartment gorging herself on food and had barely touched grass until we adopted her. She's down to a healthy weight now and you'd be shocked how proficient she is at hunting. I guess she got lucky because she's otherwise very healthy, but I do have to keep her inside at night because I don't want her to run into coyotes or trash pandas.

If there was a way to undo it, I would. A few scratches on your furniture is worth a cat's health and natural state of being.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 21, 2017)

No. Anyone who declaws their cat is a lolcow.
Oh your precious Ikea couch is worth more than the animal you optionally adopted.. go fuck yourself.
If you don't like something the animal does and don't want to train it don't get that animal


BadaBadaBoom said:


> My girlfriend wants to put pretty pink claw covers on our cat which I contest as just as unconscionable.


Our cat used to have those but it was for a different reason


Spoiler



She used to have terrible allergies and would scratch her head until it would bleed, so we put them on her to prevent that. Now she takes medicine for it (it took us a really really long time to get a proper diagnosis and find the right medicine)



Idk, asking if cats should be let outdoors is probably a better argument, I don't think very many educated non-sociopaths would argue in favor of declawing cats.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuck declawing cats.  Poor kitties.


----------



## Cripple (Jul 21, 2017)

Against it. I have plenty of horror stories from work about the day after the claws are removed (think horror movie set).

And yet my MiL just can't believe I have indoor clawed cats without my furniture being ruined. They're called scratchboards and I have two per cat. (I also trim their nails when they start catching.)


----------



## pozilei (Jul 21, 2017)

RJ MacReady said:


> A few scratches on your furniture is worth a cat's health and natural state of being.


Yeah, I don't get stuff like this. If someone is so worried about their couch or getting a few scratches there are about 20 different kinds of pets they could get instead of a cat. Just get a guinea pig or a hamster, they're fluffy and cute and won't bother your precious furniture.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd rather have a happy kitty with claws than some shitty chair from Hammacher Schlemmer or wherever yuppies and other vermin get shitty furniture to show off to their douchebag Patrick Bateman-like friends.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 21, 2017)

I had somebody who had a baby and their cat was kind of a fighty asshole (even for cats), so I can kinda understand that case. But yeah it's not too cool.

As for letting them out, I'm in Florida so there's plenty of things that can and will kill a cat lurking around every corner, so no. Any time they've gotten out they walk around a little, quickly realize there's no air conditioning, and walk right back in.


----------



## Melkor (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm not too fond of the idea of cats being let outside but that's a whole other argument.

My cousin got an indoor cat, and her parents demanded he have all of his paws declawed to save their furniture from his claws. He doesn't have any litter box issues but his paws are still very sensitive, even years after the fact.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 21, 2017)

Absolutely cruel and barbaric.


----------



## Anonimo (Jul 21, 2017)

My first cat was declawed, but that was only because we adopted him from another family and got him like that. Any cats we have had after we have always left their claws in tact. The question did come up when we adopted two new cats after our first one had died, but we decided against it  and simply got them scratching posts, a cat tower with a scratching post, etc. They seem more content to bite and chew things than they do scratch ( which meant we ended up going through more than a few cat toys, shoe laces, charging cables,  and pairs of headphones over the years, but that's another story)


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 21, 2017)

Are there people that don't buy scratching posts? Serious question, it's a necessary item if your cat isn't outdoors


----------



## Cripple (Jul 21, 2017)

melty said:


> Are there people that don't buy scratching posts? Serious question, it's a necessary item if your cat isn't outdoors



You'd be surprised how ignorant people are. I have had so many people complain about "destructive" indoor cats and I'm like "do you have scratching posts, toys, access to a window for enrichment?" 

"Well, no." And what do you know the cat stops tearing the place up after toys and enrichment is added! 

Once a cat is no longer a kitten people seem to think they never get bored.


----------



## Spawn (Jul 21, 2017)

So then if declawing is so shit then what is the aspca doing to stop this shit?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 21, 2017)

Jews are developing Wolverine through cat claws and baby foreskin.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 21, 2017)

My aunt somehow found a vet who was willing to completely declaw her cat (both front and back), which makes us go "What the fuuuuuck...?" I honestly thought by declawing a cat, the nail's just removed, as in like they kill the root. Wouldn't that have been better to do than amputating the entire joint, honest question?


----------



## Cripple (Jul 22, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> My aunt somehow found a vet who was willing to completely declaw her cat (both front and back), which makes us go "What the fuuuuuck...?" I honestly thought by declawing a cat, the nail's just removed, as in like they kill the root. Wouldn't that have been better to do than amputating the entire joint, honest question?



If you leave any nail bed, they start growing back. So then you get a Lovecraftian horror of ingrown nails and shards of nails growing from the toes (trust me, I wasn't kidding about horror movie shit). In such cases the paw must then be amputated. 

A first joint amputation is actually less cruel than potentially leaving any nail bed.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 22, 2017)

Don't do it. Every declawed cat I've ever adopted had behavioral problems or was just plain neurotic. Clawed cats will scratch you sometimes, probably by accident, but they'll be happier, more playful and social.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 22, 2017)

um, why don't people just clip their cat's nails?

It's easier than clipping dog's nails as they're 100% clear all the time unlike dogs where if you don't clip their nails they turn brown and if you cut them on the brown they bleed.

I've never done it to my cats  but it should be easy as hell, just push on their feet from underneth and snip. And if you cut too close to the base you can always use shit like cornstarch or some Vitamin sticks to stop the bleeding.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> My aunt somehow found a vet who was willing to completely declaw her cat (both front and back), which makes us go "What the fuuuuuck...?" I honestly thought by declawing a cat, the nail's just removed, as in like they kill the root. Wouldn't that have been better to do than amputating the entire joint, honest question?



I hope your aunt gets raped and murdered in prison.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 22, 2017)

Declawing is totally unnecessary.  There are plenty of other options.  Toys, scratching posts, regular clipping, nail caps, etc.  People who declaw are selfish, lazy pet owners who shouldn't have cats.


----------



## Muttnik (Jul 22, 2017)

With a well-behaved cat, clipping the nails takes five minutes tops. Keeps the claws blunt and everyone wins. 

Fuck people who declaw their cats. There's no excuse.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 22, 2017)

It's animal abuse and it needs to be made illegal.


----------



## The Janitor (Jul 22, 2017)

I guess that puts me in the minority. My family got a house cat about 10 years ago and got it declawed at about 6 months of age.  The philosophy I heard from my veterinarian grandfather was to spay and declaw a cat to raise as a house cat. I think I might have the chris chan of cats.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 22, 2017)

I can understand if it is necessary. How efficient is just gluing the pink things to the cat's claws instead? That sounds like the safest practice for everybody involved.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 22, 2017)

Alto said:


> With a well-behaved cat, clipping the nails takes five minutes tops. Keeps the claws blunt and everyone wins.
> 
> Fuck people who declaw their cats. There's no excuse.



I think part of the issue is that people don't bother to bond with their cats so their cats won't allow them to trim their nails.


----------



## Cripple (Jul 22, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> I can understand if it is necessary. How efficient is just gluing the pink things to the cat's claws instead? That sounds like the safest practice for everybody involved.



Eh, efficency depends on application. You still need to trim the nails prior to gluing. How well the glue holds depends on how well they work. My cats wore them for the month they lived at de-clawing MiL's house to protect her furniture and they worked well. They only lasted that month however. I prefer just trims and scratchers myself, less maintenance honestly unless you really do have $50,000 sofas.



Johnny Bravo said:


> I think part of the issue is that people don't bother to bond with their cats so their cats won't allow them to trim their nails.



Cat's paws are super-sensitive so if they're not used to fondling the paws they'll almost always flee the sensation. (Imagine it being like getting a small electric shock.) So you're supposed to start playing with their paws as kittens, and as adults expose them to small, then longer touches. (This goes for dogs too. I think I have wrestled many more dogs than cats during nail trims.)

And there's an entire thing is "less is more" restraint with cats. And how each cat, ultimately, must have it's own approach.

This all means the owner must not only be bonded to the cat but also interested in it. Which is rare, sadly. But you can always take it to a vet for regular trims too.

I used to trim the nails of a cat with which I had almost exactly three minutes to do all four paws before the cat became a spineless, spinning, snarling hell-beast. And if you tried any restraint besides a ligth hold the hellbeast side would appear immediately. Her owner was the sweetest old man, but obviously he had no hope of doing this himself even though he was bonded to the cat. So it worked out well for all.

ETA: Sorry for the cat-sperging but the kitties! I love them so much! ~•~


----------



## Hui (Jul 22, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> I had somebody who had a baby and their cat was kind of a fighty asshole (even for cats), so I can kinda understand that case. But yeah it's not too cool.
> 
> As for letting them out, I'm in Florida so there's plenty of things that can and will kill a cat lurking around every corner, so no. Any time they've gotten out they walk around a little, quickly realize there's no air conditioning, and walk right back in.


"I'm not going outside! This is Florida fuck that!" - Your cat


----------



## Melkor (Jul 22, 2017)

Spawn said:


> So then if declawing is so shit then what is the aspca doing to stop this shit?


Because there are garbage organizations like the AAHA that will throw a shitfit if the ASPCA raises hell about it.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 22, 2017)

So basically, some cats are so wild that there is no other option if you want an indoors pet and not an outdoors mouse catching assistant?

I mean, I don't get it why everybody doesn't get one of those ragdoll breed cats that actually like humans and belly rubs.


----------



## Spawn (Jul 22, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Because there are garbage organizations like the AAHA that will throw a shitfit if the ASPCA raises hell about it.


K who is the AAHA and why the fuck would they support this shit if it's obvious it's so fucked up.


----------



## Azazel (Jul 22, 2017)

Spawn said:


> K who is the AAHA and why the fuck would they support this shit if it's obvious it's so fucked up.



American Animal Hospital Association. They recently revised their position in declawing, saying they officially oppose and require veterinarians at AAHA hospitals to thoroughly educate pet owners who want to declaw on just what is involved (pointing out it's not just removing the nail, but more like amputating a finger joint). Unfortunately, this education rarely actually happens. The only reason that they'd insist on keeping it legal involves the fact their hospitals can charge a lot of money for the procedure. I've heard a vet can make $40 per claw removed and $1000 for laser removal.


----------



## Spawn (Jul 22, 2017)

Azazel said:


> American Animal Hospital Association. They recently revised their position in declawing, saying they officially oppose and require veterinarians at AAHA hospitals to thoroughly educate pet owners who want to declaw on just what is involved (pointing out it's not just removing the nail, but more like amputating a finger joint). Unfortunately, this education rarely actually happens. The only reason that they'd insist on keeping it legal involves the fact their hospitals can charge a lot of money for the procedure. I've heard a vet can make $40 per claw removed and $1000 for laser removal.



So basically the people who are there to help animals are fucking them over for money? Now that's what I call irony.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> So basically, some cats are so wild that there is no other option if you want an indoors pet and not an outdoors mouse catching assistant?
> 
> I mean, I don't get it why everybody doesn't get one of those ragdoll breed cats that actually like humans and belly rubs.



I like those pissy, hissy cats that hate everyone.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Jul 22, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> As for letting them out, I'm in Florida so there's plenty of things that can and will kill a cat lurking around every corner, so no. Any time they've gotten out they walk around a little, quickly realize there's no air conditioning, and walk right back in.


You sure it's not because it's Florida in general?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Jul 23, 2017)

My family believed in declawing cats.  My siblings and I didn't, when we became adults, because it's transparently barbaric.  For my parents, though, it took adopting a beautiful kitten, having her declawed by an idiot vet who bandaged one of the paws too tightly, and watching as she went through a week of horrifying shit to try to keep her leg and then ended up losing the leg anyway.  The cat was never right after that.  Who could blame her?  Now, my doofus parents, who still insist on "sofa-safe" cats, at least adopt old-ass cats whose idiot owners also declawed them and then abandoned them.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't get a cat if you can't deal with a cat having claws.

I find it distasteful when people dress up their dogs and push them around in a stroller like they're toddlers. I love animals, I think dogs and cats are happiest when being dogs and cats. Declawing has the relatively serious ethical implication of crippling an animal for your personal preference, an animal you're not even intending on immediately killing and eating. They're pets/companions, not a fashion accessory.

I'd love to get a cat right now, but I'd feel bad about not being able to let it outside and it having not enough space in the current place I'm living at.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 23, 2017)

I knew this woman that dumped her cats and moved to Texas. One of the cats was declawed. So the other cat had to protect him. Why would you abandon a declawed cat? Then again after all the other stuff they did I am not surprised.

We took these cats in. The declawed one died though. But not from anything related to his declawing. He was living outside for awhile and I don't think it agreed with him like the other one.

I think declawing should be against the law. If you don't want to deal with cats scratching things up then don't get a cat.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd like to snip off the fingertips and toe tips of people who declaw cats.


----------



## Melkor (Jul 23, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Don't get a cat if you can't deal with a cat having claws.
> 
> I find it distasteful when people dress up their dogs and push them around in a stroller like they're toddlers. I love animals, I think dogs and cats are happiest when being dogs and cats. Declawing has the relatively serious ethical implication of crippling an animal for your personal preference, an animal you're not even intending on immediately killing and eating. They're pets/companions, not a fashion accessory.
> 
> I'd love to get a cat right now, but I'd feel bad about not being able to let it outside and it having not enough space in the current place I'm living at.


It depends on how many stuff you have for the cat to let out excess energy. I have a cat tree/scratching post for my cat and she doesn't claw our leather furniture at all. So long as you allow ample time to play with the cat and give them the necessary tools for them to knead/claw, or even put on claw caps and clip their nails, you should be fine.


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't see anything wrong with it tbh.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Caesare (Jul 23, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> I knew this woman that dumped her cats and moved to Texas. One of the cats was declawed. So the other cat had to protect him. Why would you abandon a declawed cat? Then again after all the other stuff they did I am not surprised.



That's evil af but it doesn't surprise me anymore when you see some of the awful things people do with their animals. Just like a certain group of people who love to buy Pit bulls just for show and then just leave them outside year round on 3 feet of chain.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 23, 2017)

THIS.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ruelty-tennessee-tampa-new-york-a7768361.html

*Animal abuse registry similar to sex offenders list introduced by growing number of US states*
Studies show people who are cruel to animals are more likely to enact violence against people


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 23, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> THIS.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ruelty-tennessee-tampa-new-york-a7768361.html
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think people getting their cats declawed dont do it with sadistic glee, they've probably put as much thought into the decision as spaying or neutering the animal.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 23, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Honestly, I think people getting their cats declawed dont do it with sadistic glee, they've probably put as much thought into the decision as spaying a neutering an animal.



I used to feel that way, too, until I saw how it caused physical and emotional pain and disability to cats. 

Maybe I'm soft, but I'm cool with that. Having a soft heart in a cruel world is courage, not weakness.


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 23, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I used to feel that way, too, until I saw how it caused physical and emotional pain and disability to cats.
> 
> Maybe I'm soft, but I'm cool with that. Having a soft heart in a cruel world is courage, not weakness.


My dog growing up was the best, my dad refused to chop his balls off bc he thought that was fucked up, I don't know where you stand on this but there seems to be a lot of cognitive dissonance in someone who would advocate this being cruelty but sterilizing an animal who's basic instinct is to reproduce isnt.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 24, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> My dog growing up was the best, my dad refused to chop his balls off bc he thought that was fucked up, I don't know where you stand on this but there seems to be a lot of cognitive dissonance in someone who would advocate this being cruelty but sterilizing an animal who's basic instinct is to reproduce isnt.



I see that a bit differently, and here's why: 

Prior to sexual maturity, animals don't have any desire to reproduce. Spaying/neutering at that stage of life prevents unwanted offspring/overpopulation, and neutered animals live statistically longer, healthier lives. 

They don't have the cognitive ability to feel as if they are missing out on anything, so I don't see it as cruelty if done prior to sexual maturity.


----------



## RI 360 (Jul 24, 2017)

@TwinkleSnort, yes, sterilizing an animal I obviously to keep it from reproducing. I'm not so sure about it being healthier for an animal based on the fact it isn't healthier for other animals, namely humans. When men are accidentally castrated and women have hysterectomies, they're given HRT to supplement the loss. Sex drive excluded, the lack of estrogen in women and testosterone in men causes other medical maladies, I have a hard time believing removing healthy organs from any other animals aside from humans only nets positive results with no negative. 

My dog that didn't have his balls chopped off never actually jumped anyone. It sounds like the primary motivation for doing as much is to prevent that kind of embarasing scenario (considering it's no longer the 70s and people don't allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood freely to get knocked up) which is on part with being annoyed by scratched furniture. I'd say it's less worse because at least getting your legged humped doesn't lead to any property damage.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

hhmmm declawing cats is this like neutering Phil?


----------



## Positron (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> hhmmm declawing cats is this like neutering Phil?


I can't see the harm of neutering Phil.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Positron said:


> I can't see the harm of neutering Phil.


He claims to be neutered. Let's fire up the race war van and shoot some balls.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> @TwinkleSnort, yes, sterilizing an animal I obviously to keep it from reproducing. I'm not so sure about it being healthier for an animal based on the fact it isn't healthier for other animals, namely humans. When men are accidentally castrated and women have hysterectomies, they're given HRT to supplement the loss. Sex drive excluded, the lack of estrogen in women and testosterone in men causes other medical maladies, I have a hard time believing removing healthy organs from any other animals aside from humans only nets positive results with no negative.
> 
> My dog that didn't have his balls chopped off never actually jumped anyone. It sounds like the primary motivation for doing as much is to prevent that kind of embarasing scenario (considering it's no longer the 70s and people don't allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood freely to get knocked up) which is on part with being annoyed by scratched furniture. I'd say it's less worse because at least getting your legged humped doesn't lead to any property damage.



I got my cats neutered and spayed because they are brother and sister and I didn't want them to have incest babies, since those are more likely to have health problems.  I've read that being spayed increases the life expectancy of female cats, since they don't have to worry about the toll that pregnancy takes on their health.  I'm honestly not sure if the same thing applies to male cats.  However, both of my cats are 11 years old and not showing any signs of advanced age, while none of the unneutered cats belonging to anyone in my extended family have lived anywhere near that long.  The mother of my cats died the year they were born.  She was only 5 years old.  She lived outside at my mom's house and was never fixed.  The litter my cats came from was her last, and she got too sick to take care of them when they were about a month old, so I ended up doing it.  If I'd left my cats at my mother's house, I'm sure they'd be dead by now.  All that is anecdotal evidence.  They may have just lived longer because they're well-taken care of, and they don't live outside.  I don't know.  I will say, though, that the male cat is one of the biggest cats most people who meet him or see a photo have ever seen.  He's about three feet long from his nose to the end of his tail and weighs nearly twenty pounds.  Very little of that is fat.  I don't think being neutered has had any affect on his maturation or growth.  Or his male catitude.  Motherfucker thinks he owns everything he sees.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> I got my cats neutered and spayed because they are brother and sister and I didn't want them to have incest babies, since those are more likely to have health problems.  I've read that being spayed increases the life expectancy of female cats, since they don't have to worry about the toll that pregnancy takes on their health.  I'm honestly not sure if the same thing applies to male cats.  However, both of my cats are 11 years old and not showing any signs of advanced age, while none of the unneutered cats belonging to anyone in my extended family have lived anywhere near that long.  The mother of my cats died the year they were born.  She was only 5 years old.  She lived outside at my mom's house and was never fixed.  The litter my cats came from was her last, and she got too sick to take care of them when they were about a month old, so I ended up doing it.  If I'd left my cats at my mother's house, I'm sure they'd be dead by now.  All that is anecdotal evidence.  They may have just lived longer because they're well-taken care of, and they don't live outside.  I don't know.  I will say, though, that the male cat is one of the biggest cats most people who meet him or see a photo have ever seen.  He's about three feet long from his nose to the end of his tail and weighs nearly twenty pounds.  Very little of that is fat.  I don't think being neutered has had any affect on his maturation or growth.  Or his male catitude.  Motherfucker thinks he owns everything he sees.


Tl;dr


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Tl;dr



Ts;df


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Ts;df


Tb;cw


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Tb;cw



;


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> ;


Nice tiddies


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks.  What's your position on tiddies on cats?


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Thanks.  What's your position on tiddies on cats?


I don't look at cat tiddies bae. Perhaps ask a furry like @entropyseekswork


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I don't look at cat tiddies bae. Perhaps ask a furry like @entropyseekswork



I was just trying to be on topic.  I assume, if we ditch topicality all together and start talking about the breasts on feline female furries, we should invite @OwO What's This? to speak.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> if we ditch topicality all together and start talking about the breasts on feline female furries


Why not ask @Feline Darkmage?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Why not ask @Feline Darkmage?



Honestly, I always forget she's a furry.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Honestly, I always forget she's a furry.



yiff yiff


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> yiff yiff


Tell us about cat tiddies


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jul 24, 2017)

My aunt used to breed cats to sell as pets and according to her, declawing should only be considered on kittens because they are able to adapt as they are still developing and won't be adversely affected when they get older. They just don't remember it even happening.

Doing it to a cat as old as a young adult is likely to cause permanent trauma and almost certainly litterbox problems.

There was one instance where someone was paying so much that she did a declawing on a cat that was no longer a kitten and she massively regretted it because it feared people for the rest of its life.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Tell us about cat tiddies



*checks what subforum I'm in*
That doesn't sound off-topic whatsoever so.



Spoiler



Yiff the cat tiddy


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> *checks what subforum I'm in*
> That doesn't sound off-topic whatsoever so.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Melkor (Jul 24, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> @TwinkleSnort, yes, sterilizing an animal I obviously to keep it from reproducing. I'm not so sure about it being healthier for an animal based on the fact it isn't healthier for other animals, namely humans. When men are accidentally castrated and women have hysterectomies, they're given HRT to supplement the loss. Sex drive excluded, the lack of estrogen in women and testosterone in men causes other medical maladies, I have a hard time believing removing healthy organs from any other animals aside from humans only nets positive results with no negative.
> 
> My dog that didn't have his balls chopped off never actually jumped anyone. It sounds like the primary motivation for doing as much is to prevent that kind of embarasing scenario (considering it's no longer the 70s and people don't allow their dogs to roam the neighborhood freely to get knocked up) which is on part with being annoyed by scratched furniture. I'd say it's less worse because at least getting your legged humped doesn't lead to any property damage.


Except these aren't people we're talking about. We're talking about animals.

There's evidence that not fixing an animal can increase the risk of cancer and other health complications. A simple Google search brings up credible results.

You're comparing apples to oranges here. If you want to make a thread on spaying/neutering be my guest.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 24, 2017)

Melkor said:


> Except these aren't people we're talking about. We're talking about animals.
> 
> There's evidence that not fixing an animal can increase the risk of cancer and other health complications. A simple Google search brings up credible results.
> 
> You're comparing apples to oranges here. If you want to make a thread on spaying/neutering be my guest.


We were talking about cat tits. Don't derail the convo.


----------



## Buer (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm strongly against it. I've only ever known one declawed cat but he has a lot of behavioral problems compared to non-declawed cats. He tries to bite anyone that either touches his back paw, which became slightly damaged because of the procedure, or his back. Good thing is he walks, runs, and jumps fine so the declawing didn't seem to do that much but he'd probably be a much happier cat if it never took place.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jul 24, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> View attachment 252161







https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/50/5c/43/505c4316ef84ad4130299e8fa5d9db95--american-dad-family-guy.jpg 

Cat titties are not something you want, trust me.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 27, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Jews are developing Wolverine through cat claws and baby foreskin.



SHUT IT DOWN THE GOYIM KNOW


----------



## Ariel (Jul 28, 2017)

Its so easy to trim cat claws. Just do it when they are sleepy and don't expect to get more than one paw done at a time.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 30, 2017)

It's pretty fucked up. People who do that are sick in the head in my humble opinion.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 13, 2017)

I also clip my cat's nails while he's sleeping, I can usually get a whole paw before he wakes up and runs away.  If I don't they get really long and snag on things.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Aug 13, 2017)

Would never even consider it even after my cat has left a few permanent scars on me.

I just have to make sure his claws are clipped reguarly and he has ready access to his scratching post.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 13, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> I also clip my cat's nails while he's sleeping, I can usually get a whole paw before he wakes up and runs away.  If I don't they get really long and snag on things.


I've noticed cats are used to clipping their nails if you just do it while they're really relaxed and you don't manhandle them/wrestle with them to get just one paw done.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Aug 29, 2017)

I remember when I was a kid I really wanted a cat. So my mom ended up finding someone who wanted to find a new home for theirs. He was pretty old but honestly he was the cutest cat I've had. The poor thing had been declawed and forced to live completely outside, I'm honestly surprised he wasn't feral. He was the most scratched up mangled cat I'd ever had or seen, and was missing some of one ear. But my god he was the sweetest cat, he'd been devoid of attention for so many years, that he'd adore getting any form of attention. We'd put little socks and baby dresses on him, and he'd just lay and purr.

I remember one time the chick who gave him to us came over to visit and was shocked by how loving he was being, and mentioned whenever he tried giving her or her family attention they'd always push him away or throw him outside. Fucking cunt.

Cat's are surprisingly not assholes, at least to me in my experience. And that's because animals for the most part can still feel emotions. Don't be a dick and your cat won't be a dick back. Fuck people who declaw cats.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Sep 2, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Jews are developing Wolverine through cat claws and baby foreskin.



Greatest post I've ever seen.

In regards to OP's question, declawing is barbaric and cruel.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 2, 2017)

Todesfurcht said:


> Greatest post I've ever seen.


Aw, thanks so much.


----------



## kylie (Sep 3, 2017)

Melkor said:


> A lot of my social media has been flooded by posts regarding declawing cats.
> ...
> The practice does more harm than good, in my opinion. What do you guys think?



I think it would be best to just get rid of all those horrid cats, complete with their claws and all.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 4, 2017)

kylie said:


> I think it would be best to just get rid of all those horrid cats, complete with their claws and all.


Lol b&.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Sep 7, 2017)

I found a starved, skeletal, dirty cat out in the woods by my friend's house one time. I didn't find her so much as I was standing in the driveway and she came to me from the woods, where over a few days hung around the house and wouldn't leave - sat by the windows, by the doors, meowed incessantly. I thought she was a sweetheart because she didn't scratch me all up to shit when I decided to take her, took her home and gave her a bath. I chalked it up to her being weak and emaciated. I looked for her owners but nobody claimed her. The vet later said she was completely declawed, front and back claws, malnourished, obviously a house cat, and that probably someone dumped her or something. The cat died six months later very suddenly but she was the chillest cat I've ever had. She followed me everywhere, came to me when I called her, we had kind of a bond. It bothered me to think she was out there, wherever, for how long, and couldn't hunt or at least protect herself because her only real form of defense was taken away. So she was probably reduced to hiding much of the time. This cat was so fucked when I found her, ears ripped, mangled, so fucked my friend wouldn't pet her she grossed him out because she wasn't just skinny, she was just bones. So yeah, fuck declawing.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 25, 2017)

What everyone else has said. Declawing a cat is equivalent to chopping off their fingertips. It also deprives them of their only natural defense. One may think house cats are just that and will never go outside, but cats are clever and always hellbent on trying to go where they aren't normally allowed. A cat that escapes outdoors needs their claws because the first dog that happens along will try to kill them. Nature is an asshole, and even domesticated animals are instinctively predatory.

If you're that worried about your furniture then buy scratch posts, invest in leather upholstery or don't have a cat.


----------

